# Is therapy a solution



## ATC529R

So, I'll ramble for moment....bear with me.

I've watched some of the shows on drug addiction on TV. - the people on there usually have someone to blame for why they do what they do

In marriages I assume one party blames the other for their troubles...for the most part.

Then you have the confused teen who wants to blame someone or society

Then there is the daycare who say see a therapist if your kid eats sand one day....

The one common thing I see here is everyone is trying to blame someone else as oppossed to taking responsibility for their own mind, paradigm and future. Except for the daycare thing where I think it's their way of avoiding the issue or topic of parenting....and thats not really their job. so I somewhat understand it.

my question is can anyone show me evidence that therapy, counseling, psychiatrist etc have in any way helped people and society for the better?

I'm talking large scale examples.... and maybe reasoning as to why the divorce rate is so high in these professions.

and on a more callus note, would society be better off without their help and leave the weak willed to fend for themselves? Thinning the heard so to speak.


----------

